# Viso and MS Project on a network drive issue



## ddsmeg43 (Nov 1, 2006)

I have mulitiple Visio files on a network drive here at work. If I try to open from my network drive, I get the same error message: an error (100) occured during the action open file. visio cannot open the file because it's not a visio file or it has become corrupted. 

If I copy the file and paste to my desktop, the file opens without issue. I have a similar issue with Microsoft Project . 


I have a similar situation with MS Project. All the above applies, except I get: 

An unexpected problem occured while opening the file. The file may be damaged. Try using a backup copy.


----------



## ricer333 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have had co-workers report similar problems with Project. More towards the saving to a network drive (it'll actually corrupt the file).

Because it is MS, this may just be an issue that was never resolved. I would highly recommend, copying locally, editing, then pasting back to the server the updated document.

It's idiotic, I know, but will at least provide assurance of the files.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Above everything else, please make sure both your Visio and your Project are fully-patched and up-to-date.

Especially for MS Project 2002 / 2003, System Pack 1 has resolved many issues that are undocumented in the MS Knowledge Base.



```
An error (100) occurred during the action Open

Visio cannot open the file because it’s not a Visio file or it has become corrupted.
```
Here is the actually helpful information:
How to troubleshoot damaged drawings in Visio 2003 and in Visio 2002

Here's a Visio2000 hotfix for a specific case:
Visio2000: Error 100 When You Open a Drawing After Abnormal Termination

And here's how one can become frustrated:
You receive an "An error (100) occurred" error message or a "Visio cannot open the file" error message when you open a saved Visio drawing in Visio 2003 or in Visio 2002
Visio2000: Error 100 When You Open a Saved Visio Drawing


----------

